# Tell me a secret



## AutGotAlot (Jan 21, 2021)

Tell me something about'" target" that most people/tms don't know, ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2021)

Our stock is 190.00 a share.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 21, 2021)

Spitfire was the bomb of cleaning solutions.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 21, 2021)

The $130 futon will last you only a month, if that.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 21, 2021)

Target was originally incorporated as Goodfellow Dry Goods and then renamed Dayton Dry Goods Company.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 21, 2021)

The solutions to high personal INFs and low personal INFs are the same: pick more.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 21, 2021)

Not sure if this is really a secret, but the solution to being less stressed at work is to care about it less. I don't mean slack off and engage in activities that would get you fired - just do the best you can at a comfortable but efficient pace, and then stop thinking about it once you exit the building.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 21, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> Spitfire was the bomb of cleaning solutions.


I miss spitfire so much!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 21, 2021)

The hotline is not your friend...☹️


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 21, 2021)

Degreaser is fabulous for cleaning blood.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 21, 2021)

You can not care more than your leaders care!


----------



## Style2563 (Jan 21, 2021)

If your lead tells you that you have to do all these tasks/expects green zone in a 4 hour shift, it’s not necessarily true. Do what you can. They know it’s impossible. And you won’t get fired! So don’t stress!


----------



## AutGotAlot (Jan 22, 2021)

Target came before Walmart


----------



## AutGotAlot (Jan 22, 2021)

I used to get 60, 58, 47, 39 red cards in a single month. No one ever cared. Why? As a matter of fact the only time I ever was recognized for red cards was when I didn't get any my boss used to pull me in this room and have these red card whooping talks


----------



## happygoth (Jan 22, 2021)

My store doesn't seem to care about Redcards. Maybe the cashiers get spoken to privately, but it's never mentioned publicly at all. When I was first hired they used to announce when someone got one on the radio, but they haven't done that for a long time now.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 22, 2021)

happygoth said:


> My store doesn't seem to care about Redcards. Maybe the cashiers get spoken to privately, but it's never mentioned publicly at all. When I was first hired they used to announce when someone got one on the radio, but they haven't done that for a long time now.


yeah when I first started it was a big deal but no one cares now


----------



## Culler (Jan 23, 2021)

Before it was called Open Market, it was Pfresh. There was a time that it was relabeled Pfab. That didn't last because it was dumb.


----------



## dabug (Jan 23, 2021)

You know how we say we FIFO? That doesn’t happen. Never has🙃. We don’t have enough payroll to finish truck in a single day as it is. It’d take 25-50% longer if we FIFO


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 23, 2021)

FIFO is now FEFO


----------



## dabug (Jan 23, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> FIFO is now FEFO


To me they are the same thing but if you’re going for technicality, then yes lol. My point is it doesn’t happen in my store😂


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 23, 2021)

dabug said:


> To me they are the same thing but if you’re going for technicality, then yes lol. My point is it doesn’t happen in my store😂


not correcting you... telling secrets


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2021)

If the compactor door is open I always toss something in. Garbage of course


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jan 24, 2021)

Culler said:


> Before it was called Open Market, it was Pfresh. There was a time that it was relabeled Pfab. That didn't last because it was dumb.


Is Pfresh not a thing any more? They keep changing things and I can't keep up.


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> The hotline is not your friend...☹️


Sorry gotta disagree it is only not your friend if you DON'T leave your name it IS your friend if you do.
 As for personal exp. my old store had someone (great TM the STL was grooming for TL) call and complain about ETL-HR and didn't leave their name and was fired the next day after the call. They claimed retaliation but as the caller didn't leave a name Nicollet Mall determined that it wasn't retaliation since without the name they couldn't tell who called. When I complained about the same ETL-HR I left my name and ETL-HR was gone the next day STL called me into the office and talked about it. Worst I got was that STL was a little dissappointed that I didn't go to him first but understood he then asked if what happened surprised me I laughed and said not at all and he laughed too. Good Times.


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 15, 2021)

Planosss said:


> The $130 futon will last you only a month, if that.


Accurate, mine lasted 3 weeks before one side began caving.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Jan 21, 2021)

Tell me something about'" target" that most people/tms don't know, ?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 16, 2021)

Once in awhile some moldy fruit get put in the bailer. A lime lemon tomato banana it happens by accident. 😆


----------



## stoutisablackdog (Mar 16, 2021)

Some of us hide our personal DBO supplies in secret locations in our departments.


----------

